# Bird safe paint?



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone know what paints safe to use on a metal cage & available in the uk?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

johne.ev said:


> Anyone know what paints safe to use on a metal cage & available in the uk?


I've had a look on Google and Hammerite gets a mention a few times. Have a look around on Google and maybe even email some of the sanctuaries etc and ask what they use. 

Personally if Pan's cage ever gets to the stage where it's got any rust it'll be getting binned and I'll buy a new one. I just wouldn't risk it personally. But that's me.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for reply mate, ill ask around.


----------

